
Intel's New Xeon E5-2602 V4 CPU to Sport 5.1GHz Clock, 165W TDP - baazaar
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/49671/intels-new-xeon-e5-2602-v4-cpu-sport-5-1ghz-clock-165w-tdp/index.html
======
VT_Drew
>The problem is, Intel's super-quick Xeon E5-2602 V4 processor will only be
made through specific OEMs, and will not be pushed out into the world for
public consumption.

So I basically wasted my time reading this.

